# Hyper symptoms after starting Cytomel



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello,

After finding a good Dr (from a post that I earlier posted \o/), I was able to get T3 recommended for me. As soon as I started T3 (04/19) it instantly gave me an energy boost and I didnt feel as drained and sluggish anymore.

Started T3 on 04/19. Next week the following symptoms alleviated: Tingling in extremities (fingers, legs), aching legs during night time and a sense of weakness in legs, overall body fatigue end of day, feeling cold

So, to measure the impact of the meds I got some tests ordered and the only difference since starting T3 was (TSH dropped from 0.54 to 0.04) and RT3 went up (24.5 to 28.2). Since 06/01, I started feeling a whole new set of symptoms: heart palpations, feeling extremely hot, anxiety. These seem like symptoms of hyperthyroidism.

To be safe, since 06/20 I have reduced my medication to 50mcg T4 (from 75mcg) and 2.5mcg T3(from 7.5 mcg) and the palpitations have gone down and they body temp seems to have stabilized.

Going to see my Dr next week but really confused as to why I went from hypo -> seemingly less hypo/feeling better -> hyper within a span of 6-8 weeks since I started T3. Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What was your FT- 4 result prior to beginning the Cytomel ?

If it was high range that would explain your high RT3.

I struggled adding Cytomel and had high FT- 4 when I started. Never had a RT3 test but fugure
I had it as I also struggled adding Cytomel.

The way you lower it , is to do T3 only therapy for a period of time. Talk with your doctor about that option.

Eventually my body adjusted but I started very slow and only increased when I could without hyper symptoms. I needed to reduce my T4 hormone during that process and decided my Cytomel into small- like 1/4 of a 5 mcg pill into 4 doses over the day.

Now I take my original T4 dose of 125mcg and 10.25mcg Cytomel in 3 doses over the day. It took me quite awhile to do this but overall it's what I needed to get Free labs closer to 3/4 range.

TSH will fall usually once T3 hormone therapy begins. My last TSH was .008 but my doc doses
Me from my Frees


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Here's a quick timeline:

03/17 FT4 - 1.2 (Range 0.8 - 1.7)

04/19 Started Cytomel 5mcg

04/30 Upped to Cytomel 7.5mcg

06/10 FT4 - 1.36 (Range 0.8 - 1.7)

So FT4 did go up, but its still well within the range. As far as adding T3 goes, it was great at the start. Will talk to my Dr about T3 only or at the minimum decreasing T4 (that's kinda what I am doing by myself right now to alleviate the hyper symptoms)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ferritin - 16 (22-91)


There seems to be a connection with issues adding T3 hormone when people have low ferritin. Nothing scientific to share - just personal experiences and what I have seen on this board.

Avoid iron supplement 4 hours either side of your thyroid hormone medications - which makes it hard when you are dosing several times a day.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your rT3 going up shows you've got some underlying issues going on, which I'm guessing is iron based on your ferritin. When I started adding in T3, it was rough because I had adrenal issues and iron issues. I've read that you should keep adding in T3 until your issues alleviate but I've also read that you need to address the other issues first or your body will never accept the T3, so there are differing thoughts out there. There's also a lot of people saying that the issues you've mentioned (heart palps, feeling hot, etc.) are a result of staying on too low of a dose of T3 for too long. When I added in T3 the second time, we cut my T4 dose in half, then increased my T3 by 5mcg every two weeks or so until I had no more symptoms left. Is your doctor well educated in T3?


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

@jennyv,

I haven't gotten my adrenals tested yet. Meeting my Dr again soon and will talk to him about T3. He was open to medicating with T3 and willing to listen, which in itself was a great start. Will now talk to him about T3 dosing. Thanks for the useful bit of info.

@Lovlkn,

Def need to get my ferritin sorted out. Its been hard trying to tradeoff constipation (thanks to the iron supplements) vs increasing ferritin levels


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Def need to get my ferritin sorted out. Its been hard trying to tradeoff constipation (thanks to the iron supplements) vs increasing ferritin levels


 Been there - done that and I can sympathize with you. I tried for 1 year - suffering the whole time and finally convinced my GYN to do ablation. Now my Ferritin levels are at top of range - totally amazing. I supplemented tiny amounts for several years post op to get to this level - now my body seems to maintain.

Floridix is a liquid you may tolerate better.

Be sure to note where in your cycle you are for your lab draw because you will likely fall in low range shortly after your cycle which can cause quite a disappointing result


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Just checked out Floradix on Amazon. Seems legit, is plant based and seems to absorb better (based on reviews). Psyched! Just ordered some. Lets see how my body reacts to it. Thanks much for the recommendation.


----------

